# Queen (Bengal) Loach needs buddies



## jenricae (Jan 8, 2006)

I have a single Queen Loach in my tank. I'd like to get him some companions.
i have med-hard water and i have noticed that Zebra loaches are better suited to the water. Would he socialize with the Zebra loaches?
Would he feel comfortable with a shoal of Peppered corys? They are very hardy and would survive in my tank.
Or should i just get 3 more Queen loaches?

PS:I've tried to soften the water with little success and stability. I'd prefer to try and work with my harder water (PH 7.8-8).


----------

